# Tattoo minimum age



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all. My 16 year old daughter wants a tat! (against my wife's better judgement). She has tried in Adelaide but the minimum age here is 18. We are coming up for a holiday in a couple of weeks to the Gold Coast. What are the laws in QLD? If need be we are willing to authorise it as her parents if consent is required.

Cheers, Fester


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Apr 20, 2007)

Its 18 all around australia ( I think).... Well it is here in Darwin so Im guessin probably the same all over


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Iam not sure of the laws up there, but as a 27yo with tatts, i realy think that 16 is too young.

JMO 

Donk


----------



## cheazy (Apr 20, 2007)

im in syd and i have 2 friends who got theres at 16, dunno wether they had to hav parental consent or not


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 20, 2007)

i got my first tat at 14-15 in qld. guess it depends where you go, plus - you used to be able to get done under 18 with parental permission. i haven't looked in a while though, i'm 24 now. steer away from shops in prime areas. look in the burbs maybe...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, my understanding is that you can get it under 18 with parent consent...My 17 year old sister got one but my parents had to go and give consent...Its the same with body peircings too...


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it depends where you go.
In Perth my friend was 15 when she got her first tattoo, she said that they didn't even ask her for ID and she does NOT look 18. So I suppose the place might have been a bit dodgy


----------



## nickamon (Apr 20, 2007)

As far as I know, you have to be 18. I was busting to get a tattoo as a teenager, but 18 came and went, and I remain ink-free as I get closer to 30. 

I got some piercings in my late teens, but took the jewellery out after a few years. The scars are tiny - so no glaringly obvious reminder of my crazier youth to see in the mirror.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 20, 2007)

In some places in queensland it's a minimum of 16 years old with parents concent.


----------



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Iam not sure of the laws up there, but as a 27yo with tatts, i realy think that 16 is too young.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Donk


 
Tell my daughter that! I told her no more piercings after the navel. Then came the nose.
Then she wanted the lip. That I definitely said no to. But then I said a discrete tat on the shoulder you may have in lieu of the lip thing! I just don't want her going to some backyard
"artist". I would rather say yes and have some control where she gets it done. Her brother said he has a mate that can do it. I have seen some of his mates and I would rather not go there!


----------



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> Hi, my understanding is that you can get it under 18 with parent consent...My 17 year old sister got one but my parents had to go and give consent...Its the same with body peircings too...


 
Body piercings here in Adelaide there is no minimum. You see very young kids with their ears pierced. It is only tattoo's.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 20, 2007)

if you come up to Brisbane try:

Electric Expressions
The Piercing Shop
(There's on at Redcliffe on the waterfront)


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

Fester said:


> Tell my daughter that! I told her no more piercings after the navel. Then came the nose.
> Then she wanted the lip. That I definitely said no to. But then I said a discrete tat on the shoulder you may have in lieu of the lip thing! I just don't want her going to some backyard
> "artist". I would rather say yes and have some control where she gets it done. Her brother said he has a mate that can do it. I have seen some of his mates and I would rather not go there!


 
Believe me - Get her to get her lip in lieu of a tattoo!
I guarantee she'll get sick of her lip piercing and take it out and she'll be left with a tiny scar instead of something she can never remove.
I had my lip pierced, that lasted about a year haha so glad that wasn't a tattoo


----------



## slip_phreak (Apr 20, 2007)

umm in nsw i think its 15years with parental concent.. some piercings are over 18 only like gential & eyebrow (i think) for example.


----------



## wardy (Apr 20, 2007)

nsw is 16 with consent but there is many places around that will do with out consent gotta stear clear of them they are usualy the1s usuing dirty needles.


----------



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

wardy said:


> nsw is 16 with consent but there is many places around that will do with out consent gotta stear clear of them they are usualy the1s usuing dirty needles.


 
That is my concern!


----------



## wardy (Apr 20, 2007)

Fester said:


> That is my concern!



when getting a tattoo go to a few tat shops and check them out ask them questions have a look at there portfilo< (spelling??!) and see if yu can watch them tattooing some else watch if they are using gloves and changing the needle for every colour. dont just go to 1 shop go to half a dozen. i cant remember the link but try searching google for stuff what to do when getting your first tattoo.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah I would do a lot of research on artists and their quality of work, as well as hygiene standards. A lot of artists specialise in certain styles so, depending on your design, it may pay to get an artist who is better at that style.

Most artists use disposable needles/bars these days. Some also use disposable tips and tubes as well. Just double check anything they re-use is auto-claved before use.

Go in and check out the shops, having a look around at the general hygiene and state of the place. Ask a lot of questions and make sure the design you pick is a pearler....coz it's gonna be on her skin for a long time! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Lucas (Apr 20, 2007)

If you aren't happy with the quality of the work don't be afraid to ask them to touch it up. 
I've had quite a few fix-ups free of charge due to me not being happy. 

If the tattooist is reputable they will be more than willing to ensure you are happy. Its their business they are advertising through their ink work.


----------



## Retic (Apr 20, 2007)

16 is definitely too young.


----------



## Bryony (Apr 20, 2007)

I got my first at 16!
I still love it  getting more done to it now 

i didn't have parental consent.....you can get away with it lol but its better to have consent so you don't get let down!


----------



## Lucas (Apr 20, 2007)

When I was a bit younger I went nuts with the tatts. I have half sleeves on both arms, some back work and one calf. At times I think I would have done things a little differently but I don't have any regrets. I love all my tatts and plan on a little more work. Just make sure she thinks it through. Impulse tatts sometimes work but mostly don't.

I have a random impulse tatt of a turtle with wings, its just lucky I like it. Friends haven't felt the same with some of their work and have spent thousands on laser removal and cover-ups.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 20, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> , i realy think that 16 is too young.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Donk


I agree. JMO


I remember at schoolies on the goldcoast anyone and everyone could get a tattoo. And generally in Sydney if you look old enough they don't care about checking. 
Hahahaha I remember a friend who got a tattoo when he was 16....he pointed at the sign that said "You must be over the age of 18 to get a tattoo" and asked for his tattoo in that font.. :s

He also has regretted that tattoo 2 years later.

See above opinion.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 20, 2007)

nickamon said:


> I got some piercings in my late teens, but took the jewellery out after a few years. The scars are tiny - so no glaringly obvious reminder of my crazier youth to see in the mirror.



Piercings and 'crazier youth' in the same paragraph?? Nooooooooo.


----------



## Bryony (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess it really depends on the person....
I love tattoos and always have from a young age......if your just getting one for fashionable reasons....i wouldn't get one and if you (the parent) isn't sure of their reasons then don't let them.

It took me over a month to decide what i wanted and then another month to find the right place that i wanted it done it.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2007)

Fester said:


> That is my concern!



...........And could do as your name suggests


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 20, 2007)

you should be fine if you go with her....


----------



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

We have a bloke at work, same age as me, mid 50's, supervisory position. Everyone thought pretty boring really. Came into work a few months ago, earing plus tat! We all reckon mid life crisis! No one could believe it!


----------



## WeLovePythons (Apr 20, 2007)

My brother is a tattooist and she can get it if she is accompanied by one of her parents.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 20, 2007)

Most places it's law to be 18 years of age.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 20, 2007)

It is an offence under the Summary Offences Act 2005 to pierce the
genitals or nipples of a minor (a person under 18 years) as part of a business
transaction, or to tattoo a minor. It is no defence that the minor’s parent or
guardian consented to the piercing.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 20, 2007)

Fester said:


> Body piercings here in Adelaide there is no minimum. You see very young kids with their ears pierced. It is only tattoo's.


Ear Piercings at chemists and things is any age where i live.
Piercing places will do all piercings except genital and nipple to kids over 16 and under 18 with consent from a parent same goes for tattoos


----------



## Lucas (Apr 20, 2007)

nothing is as bad as a 4 year old with a mullet tho


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucas said:


> nothing is as bad as a 4 year old with a mullet tho


 
I saw a young boy at the shops last night with like 4mm tunnels :shock:


----------



## Lucas (Apr 20, 2007)

thats plain wrong


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

Tell me about it!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 20, 2007)

I concur with Kelly....let her get her lip pierced- don't let her get a tattoo! 16 is WAY too young to be tattooed!!

I have inkwork- but I was in my 20's before I got my first one.


----------



## Fester (Apr 20, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> It is an offence under the Summary Offences Act 2005 to pierce the
> genitals or nipples of a minor (a person under 18 years) as part of a business
> transaction, or to tattoo a minor. It is no defence that the minor’s parent or
> guardian consented to the piercing.


 
Found the SA Summary Offences Act:

*21A—Tattooing of minors​*(1) A person who tattoos a minor is (except where the tattoo is performed for medical
reasons by a legally qualified medical practitioner or a person working under a legally
qualified medical practitioner's direction) guilty of an offence.
Maximum penalty: $1 250 or imprisonment for 3 months.
(2) It is a defence to a charge of an offence under subsection (1) to prove that, at the time
the tattoo was performed, the defendant had reasonable cause to believe, and did​believe, that the person tattooed was of or over the age of 18 years.
 
So illegal here


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 20, 2007)

Fester said:


> We have a bloke at work, same age as me, mid 50's, supervisory position. Everyone thought pretty boring really. Came into work a few months ago, earing plus tat! We all reckon mid life crisis! No one could believe it!



My parents have recently done the same thing at 58!!!
Now they can't have a go at me for piercings and tattoos.
If you're daughters is keen, like you said, she should do it with your permission.That way you can supervise and scope the place out, without her sneaking behind your back and getting a dodgy one or some sort of disease.
But at the same time where does it stop...if he let me get a tattoo what about a branding? 
Like Nightowl said most place use disposable tubes, needles,grommets, ink and caps etc and the rest is autoclaved if need be or covered in disposable pastic.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 20, 2007)

Another idea i might add is to get her to pick a design she thinks she would be happy with.
Then tell her she can't get it for a few months and then see if she still likes that design.
If she doesn't then she is probably not ready for a tattoo.

I personally think that piercing with a gun is a no no due to hygene.
How often do you see them clean it? It can't be autoclaved as it is usually plastic.These things have broken peoples noses before to!!!


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 20, 2007)

Any tattooist with half a reputation will not tattoo anyone under the age of 18 consent or no consent.Children dont know what they want and at 18 they still have no idea JMO my eldest is 30 and he has tatts that he got at 16 and hates.My other boys have tatts that they like but dont??? so imo id make my daughter wait until she was 18 and if she still had the same idea then let her have what she wants.It all depends on what she wants is it a memorial to someone or just a picture with no meaning???? that does make a difference..JMO Im 42 and have one cover up done and one removal because I made a silly mistake on choice each to their own but as a mum with experience I would be very cautiousl;


----------



## BCJTC (Apr 20, 2007)

Give her the lip and take away the tat... I'm pierced and inked and I know what I'd rather my kids did... A piercing can be removed and leaves all but the smallest scar, laser tat removal is costly and relatively ineffective... Have a friend who has spent in excess of $4k on laser treatment for a tat the size of your average computer mouse, she just spent another $300 getting a cover-up as the ink had faded all it was going to and was still clearly visible.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 20, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Another idea i might add is to get her to pick a design she thinks she would be happy with.
> Then tell her she can't get it for a few months and then see if she still likes that design.
> If she doesn't then she is probably not ready for a tattoo.



so true!! i kept looking at my design over and over, took me 3 and a half years to actually get it done! so im happy with it......


----------



## shelli3 (Apr 20, 2007)

Make her wait till shes 18 anyway. She may not even be into the same things then. And then she will be stuck with a tattoo she maybe doesnt want. I got my first when I was 24. Got it designed by my brothers girlfriend and love it. What do you guys think. A4 size on my back.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 20, 2007)

my mate who's 16 got a tatoo on his shoulder blade, its a skull.
at first we all thought it was fake, but its defiantly real.
he went with his mum and its was ok., were in vic.


----------



## OdessaStud (Apr 20, 2007)

shelli3 said:


> Make her wait till shes 18 anyway. She may not even be into the same things then. And then she will be stuck with a tattoo she maybe doesnt want. I got my first when I was 24. Got it designed by my brothers girlfriend and love it. What do you guys think. A4 size on my back.View attachment 16684



nice tatt who did it/?


----------



## shelli3 (Apr 20, 2007)

chris at aces wild in mermaid beach gold coast


----------



## Forensick (Apr 20, 2007)

as a person heavily into mods, (piercings, tatts, suspensions, flesh removal etc) i can only say this.

if you are under 18, and want something done, good for you! i think thats great.
just be aware, that nowhere reputable will do you if you are under 18 (other than ear piercings).
and if you find someone that will do it for you, STAY AWAY!!!
places that do mods on minors are DODGY! beware.

as much as you may want one, its not worth getting it done by someone bad, so yes, it sucks, but you are best waiting....

you have your whole life ahead of you, and your whole body as a canvas, there is plenty of time.

to the original poster, get your daughter to join this site
www.pierced.com.au
they will put her on to some of the best artists in australia.
none of which will touch her till she says 18 
that way you support her fully, and get your way, and not let her mod


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 20, 2007)

This might sound gross but i will say it.

Alot of older guys/people will relate Tattoos with the age of 18 (age of inocence ) 

i love my Tatts, but there is Bucklys of my daughter geting a Tatt before she is 18 and even then it will be a thought out process..

Donk


----------



## nightowl (Apr 21, 2007)

OdessaStud said:


> .... my eldest is 30 and he has tatts that he got at 16 and hates.
> ......JMO Im 42 and have one cover up done and one removal because I made a silly mistake on choice each to their own but as a mum with experience I would be very cautiousl;



Geez Odessa!! Your son is 30 and you're 42? You started young! :shock:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)

if she looks older than her age you can try. but if they ask for id your not going to get anywhere. they didnt ask me so i was sweet!


----------



## Fester (Apr 21, 2007)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> if she looks older than her age you can try. but if they ask for id your not going to get anywhere. they didnt ask me so i was sweet!


 
Here's one I took at the Gold Coast Indy last year with her hero!!
She sure acts a lot older.


----------



## Gabi_79 (Apr 21, 2007)

She doesn't look 18, I doubt you would get away with it. And like has been said, if someone would do a tatt on her without checking ID, I'd be worried about their needles and hygeine. 

She looks like a typical 15/16 yo caught up in fashion too, I would suggest she waits till she is older to get something permanent done, so it's done as an individual thing, not as an expression of whatever phase she's in at the time, if that makes sense. I had a tatt just before I turned 18 and I regret it. It's small, but I got it because it was fashionable at the time. Now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm 27 and I got my first tatt 5 years ago, I've never looked my age to most people but I have always been asked for ID. Even with my naval piercing that was done last year.
All of my tattoos were thought out over many months and I regret nothing. I had my nose pierced when I was 16 and NOTHING, not even work will make me take it out. They are a part of me and always will be. They should never be because others are getting them or it's the in trend/design etc. It should be for you. Most people's Tatt's have meaning behind them, all mine do!
I agree with the choose a pattern and think about it, That's the only way to go. It's cheaper and hurts less to change it on paper than what it does on skin.
Good on you for being an open minded parent, My father flipped when he found out about my tatts and piercings!!!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)

none of mine have meaning, just like the look and get it.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 21, 2007)

Manda1032 said:


> Good on you for being an open minded parent, My father flipped when he found out about my tatts and piercings!!!


Yeah I don't think anyone else mentioned that..good on you indeed.

Hahaha...my sister said I was a devil worshipper when she say my tattoo. She still shows her distaste if she is reminded I have it. Quite funny actually...


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Apr 21, 2007)

i reckon she may pass, just have to give it a go and find out.


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 22, 2007)

I know atleast 5 people who have gotten tattoos under the age of 18.
3 of the people had Parental Concent and the other 2 just looked 18 and didn't get asked for I.D

I think that it's good that you're at a level where you're willing to be able to let your daughter be able to do these kind of things. Atleast if you allow it, you'll know that your daughter/child is doing these things generally in a safe environment with your supervision. Instead of them just going behinde your back, to a dodgy piercing or tattoo artist and then making a total muck up of the whole situation, and then betraying your trust that you have given to them.

My parents have been understanding of what I'd like to get done. I got my first proper piercing (I don't believe that ear counts really, as it's so standard) when I was 13 years old, and it was my labret piercing, my mother took me to get it done, helped me pick out a place, She made sure I knew what I was doing and how to look after it and anything else that I might need to know about it. Plus she made me pay for it myself, out of my own money. I believe that this teachers responsilbility.

I am now 17 years old and I have had numerious piercings, most of them I have taken out, but I'll give you a list of what I got done, how old I was etc.

1. Labret ( 13 years old, parents concent )
2. Eyebrow ( 14 years old, parents concent )
3. Right Lip ( 15 years old, parents concent )
4. Tongue ( 16 years old, parents concent - I asked if I could get it done, but got it done alone )
5. Nape "Back of Neck" ( 16 years old, parents concent - I asked if I could get it done, but got it done alone )
6. Snake Bites "Right and Left Lip" ( 16 years old, parents concent - I asked if I could get it done, but got it done alone )
7. Nape ( 17 years old, parents concent - I asked if I could get it done, but got it done alone )
8. Industrial ( 17 years old, parents concent - I asked if I could get it done, but got it done alone )

At the moment the only piercings that I currently have in is:

Ear
Tongue
Labret
Industrial

The thing with piercings is, you can take them out, and they wont leave much visible scaring, all of my piercings that I have taken out, you can barely see the scars some of them you can't see at all.

I would end up having a talk with your daughter about a tattoo, because it's something that's going to be with her for life, and it'll be expensive and painfull to get it removed. So the meaning of the design will talk a long period of time and special consideration. Plus you need to be able to find a decent place that will do the tattoo with parental concent, that isn't dodge.

Chris


----------



## Fester (Apr 22, 2007)

That was very inspirational, thanks Chris. I have shown my daughter all of the comments posted. Believe it or not, for her age she is very responsible, and has never given us any reason to be concerned. She has taken the comments on board and said she will wait until at least 18 and think seriously regarding a design etc. Thanks all.

Cheers, Fester


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 22, 2007)

i got my first tatt at 21. and hav since become rather addicted to getting more and more. i have a 6 yr old daughter, and if she wanted a tatt at 16, i would say no.. as much as i love ink. i would prefer her to wait till at least 18. then she can do as she wishes. peircings are fine, u can always take em out. but i would definetely tell your daugther to wait till she is 18.


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 22, 2007)

Fester said:


> Hi all. My 16 year old daughter wants a tat! (against my wife's better judgement). She has tried in Adelaide but the minimum age here is 18. We are coming up for a holiday in a couple of weeks to the Gold Coast. What are the laws in QLD? If need be we are willing to authorise it as her parents if consent is required.
> 
> Cheers, Fester



The law is 18 in all staes bar NSW but you must be a resident, this is not to say some unscrupulous tattoist will ignore this and do it anyway.

Should this happen you do have a legal recourse it is a chargable offence "assult of a minor" and you will be able to sue to have the tattoo removed.


----------



## raptor (Apr 22, 2007)

As far as I'm aware (I'm a Victorian tattoo artist) it's 18 all over Australia, with the exception of NSW where a minor (16-18) can be tattooed with parental consent. You MUST be a NSW resident, not merely a visitor. There is a loophole in Victoria where you can be tattooed at 16, but it involves consent from a court. We can all the guess the chances of that, right? Mind you, I tried to get the age limit for tattooing RAISED to 21, so I'm not too upset about the law as it stands.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 22, 2007)

Lucas said:


> nothing is as bad as a 4 year old with a mullet tho


 
LMAO, you have that right!


----------



## apt023 (Apr 22, 2007)

i got my first at 15 without consent in central coast nsw and they are extreamly hygenic, i have returned many times to the same shop and person.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 22, 2007)

chris-cool said:


> I know atleast 5 people who have gotten tattoos under the age of 18.
> 3 of the people had Parental Concent and the other 2 just looked 18 and didn't get asked for I.D
> 
> I think that it's good that you're at a level where you're willing to be able to let your daughter be able to do these kind of things. Atleast if you allow it, you'll know that your daughter/child is doing these things generally in a safe environment with your supervision. Instead of them just going behinde your back, to a dodgy piercing or tattoo artist and then making a total muck up of the whole situation, and then betraying your trust that you have given to them.
> ...




who did your nape? is it P&T?



and like i said before, if a tattooist will do work on someone under 18, forget being illegal, they are DODGY, and more often than not do shoddy work....


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 22, 2007)

Forensick said:


> who did your nape? is it P&T?
> 
> 
> 
> and like i said before, if a tattooist will do work on someone under 18, forget being illegal, they are DODGY, and more often than not do shoddy work....


 
1st time - needle curved bar
2nd time - needle and surface bar

But they kept on playing up, considering getting microdermal anchors


----------



## Forensick (Apr 23, 2007)

needle and curved... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
who did it, how long ago?

and punch and taper baby... ONLY way...


dermals tho... they are cool...
i wanna get 2 placed to look lie a subclavicle


----------

